# Hegduan Mountains Spring List



## Ray (Dec 9, 2014)

Wenqing Perner sent this out:

Dear friends and customers,
In the attachment file please find the price list that we are going to offer at San Francisco Orchid Show (POE) in Feb. 2015. Please feel free to give this PDF file to anyone that might be interest in. Please read the following information before you would like to place an order:

1, How to order: Please refer the PDF price list file,and write to [email protected] for confirming availability, price and shipping cost.
2, How to pay: We receive your payment by personal check made out to WENQING PERNER, or cash or via Paypal account: [email protected], please notice that if you pay via paypal, please add 3% commission fee, as paypal China charges us 6% commission, so we share the cost with our customer. 
3, How to deliver: 
I, Pick up at the show place and pay in cash or check at the site.
II, For the customers who do not come to the show, we would bring your ordered items over and send them from San Francisco.
4, For the customer who wishes a certain delivery time or CITES and Phyto documents for him/herself, the costs would be the plant cost+ handling & shipping. Please ask for details.

Other orchids price on request!

I posted the list (BIG and full of good stuff) at my website.


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 9, 2014)

too many hybrids


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 9, 2014)

That is one hell of a list with some real rarities on it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 9, 2014)

How much is the Calanthe bicolor? It says "$00." (page 3)


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks ray


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2014)

These are flasks?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 9, 2014)

both are listed. flasks are second


----------



## goods (Dec 9, 2014)

I've never been a huge grower of Paphs., but that henryanum forma christae is really something special.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> too many hybrids


Don't be a species snob.  

Nice list.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't know Ray, your link keeps killing my IE and won't open. Your web site link, shop.firstrays.com works fine.


----------



## Ray (Dec 11, 2014)

I have confirmed the link, but it's about 11MB, Rick.

Try a more robust browser.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 12, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> How much is the Calanthe bicolor? It says "$00." (page 3)



How much is the Calanthe bicolor?


----------



## Ray (Dec 13, 2014)

Have you considered emailing them directly?


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2014)

Ray said:


> Have you considered emailing them directly?
> 
> 
> Ray Barkalow
> firstrays.com



Now why didn't I think of that?...
Just heard from Wenqing. They are 35$/plant. Has anyone tried these (Calanthe bicolor) outdoors in zone 6/7?


----------



## naoki (Dec 15, 2014)

When I was an elementary school kid, I really liked to grow Calanthe (I didn't know species names etc around that time). I grew up near the region where Calanthe x bicolor grows, and the climate is pretty similar to DC. So it probably works. I looked up the USDA zones in Japan, and the species seems to grow around zone 8, though.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 15, 2014)

Most Calanthe from southern Japan's main islands should do OK in the D.C. area if given a good heavy mulch in winter. I'd guess that C. sieboldii (AKA C. striata) would be the least hardy. Zone 7 should be fine, but 6 is pushing it. I know Ron Burch failed with his in zone 5 in Connecticut.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 16, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Most Calanthe from southern Japan's main islands should do OK in the D.C. area if given a good heavy mulch in winter. I'd guess that C. sieboldii (AKA C. striata) would be the least hardy. Zone 7 should be fine, but 6 is pushing it. I know Ron Burch failed with his in zone 5 in Connecticut.



Thanks. I think my C. sieboldii survived outside last winter (under heavy mulch) when we had a really cold weather. Hopefully after a year of repotting adjustment, it will bloom this spring. 
I also grow discolor the same way, and it did well this spring.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33849&page=2


----------

